# Back on 'Em at Bay Flats Lodge



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

**** Savings Alert: 25% Below Average Rate ****

*Beat the Heat Half-Day Fishing Specials*
July / August 2017
*1-888-677-4868*
*â€œSPECIALâ€ Half-Day AM or PM Guided Fishing Package Rates*
(6:00-10:00am or 1:00-5:00pm)
*** Live Bait NOT Included ***
2 Guests Per Boat = $ 368.00 Per Guest
3 Guests Per Boat = $ 300.00 Per Guest
4 Guests Per Boat = $ 282.00 Per Guest​
*July Availability*
7, 8, 9, 10, 11, 12, 15, 18, 19, 20, 22, 25, 26, 27, 28, 29, 30, 31

*August Availability*
1, 2, 5, 6, 7, 8, 9, 11, 12, 13, 14, 15, 16, 17, 20, 21, 22, 23, 24, 25, 26, 27, 28, 29

*Your Bay Flats Lodge Special Savings Package Includes (per guest)*
â€¢	Overnight Lodging
â€¢	Dinner, complete with two appetizers, complimentary wine and dessert
â€¢	Hot Breakfast Buffet
â€¢	Boat Lunch, complete with sandwich, chips, cookies, soft drinks and water
â€¢	Fish Processing

*Disclaimer:*
1.	Cost of Live Bait not included - Live Bait available at market price upon request.
2.	Offer only valid for July and August dates in 2017 listed in this advertisement.
3.	Offer valid on new bookings only (not valid on previously-booked trips).

_________________________________________________________________

Bay Flats Lodge on San Antonio Bay
June 28, 2017

*Capt. Chris Martin*
Even with encountering several thunderstorms and other severe weather conditions over the course of the past few days, the Bay Flats guides and guests endured to the end, and most were handsomely rewarded for their efforts. The mornings started a little bit differently each day, with wind, then calm, then rain, then heat, and so on and so forth. Much of the lightning and thunder that was present earlier in the week didnâ€™t seem to ruffle too many feathers, however, as Bay Flats customers continued to recognize trout limits as winds subsided, regardless of what Mother Nature decided to throw at them. Good job everyone!

Live bait offerings has continued to be the primary choice of most of this weekâ€™s guests, with live croaker being the mainstay and accounting for catches of speckled trout, redfish, and even an occasional flounder, or two. Live shrimp, when available, has also been a prime contender for live bait enthusiasts, and has produced quite a few extremely nice trout. Summertime is a great time for fishing with live bait in our bay systems, and it can also be counted on for attracting a multitude of saltwater fish species whenever fished along Gulf waters up and down area beaches.

The weather has settled down, and most everyone is back on good numbers of fish as of yesterday, and again today. If you havenâ€™t made it to the coast yet this summer, you should plan on getting here as soon as you can. Thereâ€™s nothing more exciting than experiencing fast action when fishing, and right now is proving to be a prime time for doing just that here in San Antonio Bay. Bring the kids, as well, and get them hooked on fishing while the fishing is good. Theyâ€™ve never had so much fun, and they will never forget it if they have a positive trip where they were able to catch a fair number of fish at the pace at which folks have been catching them lately. Take a kid fishinâ€™!

If you prefer wade fishing over fishing out of a boat, then the water is just right for you, especially right here along our section of the Texas coast. Water temperatures are measuring in the mid-80â€™s, and things are quite comfortable should you choose to get wet. Wear long pants if possible, as salinity levels have risen to a point to where the cannonball jellyfish (the â€œcabbage headsâ€) are becoming more prevalent all the time. Fish early, early in the day if possible, being in position to start your first wade session of the day before sunrise. Also, start in the shallows while the water there is still cool. Throw you favorite dark-colored surface walker tight against the shoreline as you try different styles of retrieve. It may take you a few casts to figure out what the fish like, but once you determine their preference you should be in for a good time! As the sun rises and the water begins to warm, scan the deeper water in your immediate vicinity, and make your way out to where you notice any bait activity whatsoever. Adjust your bait offering to that of a plastic tail, or try searching other levels of the water column with any of your slow-sinkers or crank baits. Again, it may take you a little while to locate the bite, but once you do, it shouldnâ€™t take too much effort to stay with â€˜em. Have fun out there, and be careful!

*Capt. Stephen Boriskie*
On Saturday, my two customers did well and we worked most of the day in the early high wind before it calmed and gave us the opportunity to get on fish. We added a redfish later and called it good around 2pm. Sunday I had the same group (just traded one guy due to a late night) and we put it on the trout early with limits, followed by a good effort at redfish ending with more trout! Eyes to the sky revealed darkening conditions and with lightening now inside the comfort zone of safety, we scurried to the dock while casting worries to the wind. It was a great weekend of catching nice trout with some really good people who repeat the trip every summer.

Monday was an interesting day out on the water - sun, rain, waterspouts, lightning, four sets of 360-degree wind changes, dead-calm, rainbows...oh, and uh, FISH! The group of four anglers that were with me are mostly new to fishing, especially my style of it, and they did really well learning techniques of CATCHING some solid trout down here on the middle coast of Texas. I wish they had been able to fish on Tuesday, as well, but it was a one-day trip. I would have liked to see the mental learning that may have taken place overnight and how much they would have possibly improved, because we were almost there when it was time to escape that last round of storms. It was a great day though, and this repeat customer is always a pleasure to host. Tight lines folks!

____________________________________________________

*25% OFF* *- LABOR DAY WEEKEND FISHING SPECIAL -* *25% OFF*
*Fishing Rates ONLY for Sept. 1-3, 2017:*
â€¢	Full-Day $475 - 3 Anglers per Boat, Add $55 for 4th Angler
â€¢	Full-Day $420 - 2 Anglers per Boat
â€¢	Half-Day $400 - 1 to 3 Anglers per Boat, Add $55 for 4th Angler
*Lodging Rates ONLY for Sept. 1-3, 2017:*
â€¢	Lodging & Meals - $160.00 per Person / per Night
($75.00 Children 12 years-old & under / per Night)​
____________________________________________________

*Come And See Our Newest Property*

*â€œThe Reefâ€*​
Times change, but our dedication to perfecting the travel experience never will. Our highly personalized staff, combined with authentic accommodations of the highest quality, embodies a home away from home for those who know and appreciate the best.

We all need an escape route from the hustle and bustle of daily life, just to unwind and to breathe a little. Finding a path to relaxation is very important for a happy, healthy lifestyle. Dreams can come true when everything old becomes new again. Welcome to "The Reef", our newest addition to the superior line of Bay Flats Lodge properties.

Within walking distance of the main lodge, "The Reef" offers exclusive accommodations for nine guests, a lighted elevator with phone, a screened-in porch, 2.2 acres of coastal oak trees overlooking San Antonio Bay, a bass lake, extra parking, and all the comforts of home. Give us a call today at *1-888-677-4868* to book â€œthe Reefâ€ for your next trip to Bay Flats Lodge.

Look for more info on â€œThe Reefâ€ in upcoming newsletters!

*Watch Our Latest Videos*



































*Plan Ahead For Next Yearâ€™s Deer Seasonâ€¦*
Open marshlands and sandy swamps covered by grassy plants, and nearly impenetrable motts of trees and brush, are both natural environs that make for a great attraction to the deer, and Bay Flats Lodge hunters are able to take advantage of both. Being less than three hours from Houston, Austin, or San Antonio, our deer hunting property is located along the coastal bend region, providing time saving convenience to hunters. Gone are the days of having to drive into the depths and remoteness of south Texas, or out to the far reaches of some of the more secluded western regions of the state in order to enjoy a trophy hunt of a lifetime. Hunting whitetails with Bay Flats Lodge means spending more time enjoying the finer things in life such as the pleasure of the hunt itself, the camaraderie of friends and family, and the truly finest accommodations and service offered anywhere along the Texas coast.

Our whitetail hunting area was developed locally several years ago, and the land and the wildlife have been managed closely ever since. In that we hold exclusive outfitting privileges on this hunting area, and because it sits just moments away from our Lodge, we are able to provide our customers with a whitetail hunt second to none. We invite you to experience Bay Flats Lodge, the premier hunting and fishing destination on the Texas coast for your next trophy-class whitetail deer hunt.

*Three-Day Weather Forecast*
*Thursday 20 % Precip. / 0.0 in *
Partly cloudy. A stray shower or thunderstorm is possible. High 88F. Winds S at 10 to 20 mph.
*Thursday Night 20 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
A few clouds. A stray shower or thunderstorm is possible. Low near 80F. Winds SSE at 10 to 15 mph.
*Friday 30 % Precip. / 0.01 in*
Widely scattered showers or a thunderstorm early. Then partly cloudy. High 89F. Winds SSE at 10 to 20 mph. Chance of rain 30%.
*Friday Night 10 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Partly cloudy. Low near 80F. Winds SSE at 10 to 20 mph.
*Saturday 10 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Partly cloudy. High 89F. Winds SSE at 10 to 20 mph.
*Saturday Night 10 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Clear to partly cloudy. Low 79F. Winds SSE at 10 to 15 mph.
*Synopsis:* 
The combination of copious moisture and a nearly stationary upper-level trough of low-pressure will contribute to scattered showers and thunderstorms through Thursday. Onshore flow will increase to moderate levels Thursday as a surface low-pressure system deepens over the Southern Plains. Rain chances will decrease through Friday as drier air slowly works back into the region. Moderate, to occasionally strong, onshore flow will continue through the weekend. 
*Coastal Water Temperature: *
Rockport 84.9 degrees
Seadrift 82.9 degrees
Port Aransas 84.0 degrees

Watch our story





Watch Our Deer Hunting Video





See Our Acres of Wetland Habitat for the 2017-18 Duck Season





Download our App on iTunes 
http://itunes.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewSoftware?id=898844158&mt=8

Download our App on Google Play 
http://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.app_bayflat.layout

Join our fan page
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Bay-F...15209515185497

1-888-677-4868
Captain Chris Martin
www.BayFlatsLodge.com

Meet Our Partners:
Simms
Costa Del Mar
Mojo Sportswear
Columbia
Drake Waterfowl
Flats Cat Boats
Bernies Boats & Motors
Yamaha Outboards
Coastline Trailers
Shoalwater Boats
Old Victoria Outfitters
Brinson Powersports
Quack Rack
TTF - Texas Tackle Factory
CCA - Texas
Ducks Unlimited - Texas
Delta Waterfowl
Benelli USA
Franchi USA
Black Cloud Ammunitions
Finck Cigar Company
The Texas Gourmet
Stacy Hedrick - Realtor
Port Lavaca Auto Group
Lifetime Decoys
MOmarsh
Law Call Lanyards
FireDisc Cookers
POC Freeze Out Fishing Tournament
Hector Mendieta Tunes & Tails Fishing Tournament
Seadrift Shrimpfest Fishing Tournament


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 2*

Pic 2


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 3*

Pic 3


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 4*

Pic 4


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 5*

Pic 5


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 6*

Pic 6


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 7*

Pic 7


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 8*

Pic 8


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 9*

Pic 9


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 10*

Pic 10


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Testimonials *
Â 
byÂ Jack K.Â onÂ BAY FLATS LODGE
The appetizers and dinner were fabulous! Â The staff and the facilities were fantastic, and we had a great time! Â - Â Jack K. Â 6/28/17
Jun 28, 2017
Â 
byÂ Paul K.Â onÂ BAY FLATS LODGE
Capt. Garrett Wygrys was our guide, and I would definitely want him on my next trip. Â Overall was an awesome experience that I would love to duplicate. Â Thanks to all for making it a memorable trip! Â - Â Paul K. Â 6/28/18
Jun 28, 2017
Â 
byÂ Jeremy S.Â onÂ BAY FLATS LODGE
This was my first time ever to lodge here - I WILL BE BACK! Â I just love the breakfast ladies. Â They really know how to start a day out. Â Don't change anything! Â - Â Jeremy S. Â 6/28/17
Jun 27, 2017
Â 
byÂ Donna T. & Shari L.Â onÂ BAY FLATS LODGE
Looking forward to a return trip. Â The experience was top-notch. Â - Â Donna T. & Shari L. Â 6/27/1
Jun 27, 2017
Â 
byÂ Cayce M.Â onÂ BAY FLATS LODGE
Everyone was extremely friendly and accommodating. Â This is my second trip to Bay Flats, and I look forward to another trip. Â - Â Cayce M. Â 6/27/17
Jun 27, 2017
Â 
byÂ Daniel T.Â onÂ BAY FLATS LODGE
Our fishing guide, Capt. Jeffrey Garner, had an awesome boat and was a great guide. Â I would definitely go back out with him againâ€‹. Â The service and accommodations were fantastic! Â - Â Daniel. T. Â 6/27/17
Jun 26, 2017
Â 
byÂ Hubert J.Â onÂ BAY FLATS LODGE
Had a great time. Â Great service, and our guide, Capt. 'Lil John, did a great job! Â - Â Hubert J. Â 6/26/17
Jun 26, 2017
Â 
byÂ Robby B.Â onÂ BAY FLATS LODGE
This was my second time to visit Bay Flats, and it was the first time for my wife. Â I couldn't have picked a better place to take her for our 11th wedding anniversary. Â The hospitality was outstanding, and the meals were delicious. Â I'd really like to brag on Capt. Doug Russell, as he was courteous to my wife and myself - GREAT GUY! Â - Â Robby B. Â 6/26/17
Jun 24, 2017
Â 
byÂ Brian B.Â onÂ BAY FLATS LODGE
Fantastic accommodations! Â We had a great time. Â Everything was absolutely perfect. Â We will be back! Â - Â Brian B. Â 6/24/17
Jun 23, 2017
Â 
byÂ Sherri O.Â onÂ BAY FLATS LODGE
Capt. Billy is one of the best fishing guides I had. Â The food is out of this world awesome. Â Friendly people working there. Â I have already recommended to my friends if they are ever in the area, it is an experience of a life time! Â - Â Sherri O. Â 6/23/17


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*News at Bay Flats Lodge*

2017-â€œThe Reefâ€ at Bay Flats Lodge - newest lodge opens June 2017 sleeps 9 guests.
2017-Bay Flats Lodge Title Sponsor 2nd Annual Seadrift Shrimpfest Fishing Tournament.
2017-Chelsea Wooldridge promoted to Guests Services.
2017-Randy BrownÂ joins Bay Flats Lodge as Assistant Manager.
2017-Captain Garrett Wygyrs joins our team of guides.
2017-Captain Kevin Matula joins our team of guides.
2017-AddedÂ another circle rock fire ring with 10 new chairs.
2017- Added â€œThe Flatsâ€ Suite Package.
2017-Donated $8,000 to 2nd Annual Shrimpfest Fishing Tournament in Seadrift put on by Chamber of Commerce.
2017-Donated to The Freeze Out Fishing Tournament $5,581 towards the Port Oâ€™Connor Library Fund.
2017-Donated $1,000 to Seadrift Volunteer Fire Department Annual Chili Supper from Shrimpfest Fishing Tournament Sponsored by Bay Flats Lodge.
2017-Donated $1,500 to The Harbor Childrenâ€™s Alliance and Victim Center from Shrimpfest Fishing Tournament Sponsored by Bay Flats Lodge.
2017-Donated $1,500 to Seadrift Schools from Shrimpfest Fishing Tournament Sponsored by Bay Flats Lodge.


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Mid-Coast Deer, Duck Fish Combos Seadrift*

Imagine wade fishing with your favorite top water hunting for trophy trout in the Seadrift - PortO'Connor bay system, sight casting monster redfish with a Norton bull minnow in the morning, now sitting in a deer blind hunting for a trophy whitetail deer only 12 miles from the lodge.


----------

